# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  نظرية الكواسر الأربعه  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## saif1743

الكواسر الأربعه احببت ان انوه عن هذه المؤشرات الأربعة لأهميتها في قراءت الشارت حسب خبرتي القليلة و اعتقد من الشارتات اللي اطلعت عليها فهي تثبت صحتها 85 % و عليه احببت ان ابينها هنا حتى يمكن مناقشتها مع اصحاب الخبره و التحليل الفني من رواد هذا المنتدى الخير ... 
تقوم هذه النظيرة على اربع مؤشرات مهمة حسب رأيي الشخصي و هي :
1- كسر متوسط 4 ايام لأعلى أو مساوي متوسط 6 ايام .
2 - ان يكون الماكد متوسط 12 كاسر متوسط 25 يوم لأعلى أو مساويه .
3 - ان يكون Obv(20 الخط الغامق كاسر الخط الخفيف لأعلى أو مساويه .
4 - ان يكون خط K % كاسر خط D % في مؤشر سلو توكاستك لأعلى أو مساويه .
مع الاطلاع على Rsi + Mcf
و ان شاء الله يكون فيه الخير  
اسمحوا لي ان ارفق عدة اسهم لهذه النظرية بتواريخ سابقة لكي نختبر مصداقية هذه النظيرة من عدمها .... و ارجوا من الجميع ان التعليق بالايجاب او السلب لكي نتمكن من التطوير و التعديل .... شكرا لكم مقدما .. 
اسمحوا لي ان انقلكم الى هذا الموقع لرؤية الشارتات ...  اضغط هنــــــــا

----------


## saif1743

هناك سهمين انطبقت عليهم نظرية الكواسر  يوم الخميس   
mchp  ,  jwn

----------


## saif1743

jwn

----------


## عياد

مجهود ممتاز عزيزي سيف وبارك الله فيك حاليا اعكف على قرائتها بتركيز ومحاولة تطبيقها والوصول لنتائج معها وان شاء الله نتايجها حلوة وندعي لك

----------


## saif1743

حياك الله اخوي عياد ... 
لم تنطبق نظرية الكواسر على اي سهم يوم الجمعة ... خلونا نشوف يوم الثلاثاء القادم بإذن الله ..
خلال فترة الويك اند  حبذا لو نشوف بعض التحليلات لهذه النظرية على بعض السهم .. حتى يتم التعامل معها باحترافية اكثر .. بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## محمد البدر

مرحبا يا أخوان ،،، 
أعتقد ان المتوسطات قريبة جدا (4-6) مما يزيد من احتمالية الاشارة الخاطئه. 
لا أخفيك شجعني موضوعك على كتابة هالموضوع اليك الرابط:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t365.html 
 بالتوفيق للجميع ،،،،

----------


## saif1743

اهلا و سهلا  و مرحبا بأخي محمد
و الله يقولوا اللي تغلب به العب به ....ههههههههه 
و الله جربت المؤشرات اللي انت كاتبه 5-8-13  بس شفتها ما تعطي المضارب اليومي اشارات المضاربة السريعة و خصوصا على فريم 5 دقايق ...  وسفت ان مؤشر 4 Close  و 4 Open  يخدم اكثر في المضارب اللحظية .. و اعتقد ان كل واحد يتعود على مؤشرات معينة يفهم لها اكثر من غيره .
اسمح لي ان ارفق شارتين  الأول فيه 3 خطوط و هي 5 - 8 -13  على فريم خمس دقايق .
و الثاني  مؤشرات 4  Close  و Open   . و من خلال الشارتين يتوضح كيف ان الرسم الثاني يبين نقاط الدخول و الخروج اكثر وضوح منها في الأول .
طبعا هذا من وجهة نظري الشخصية . حيث  انني تعودت على هذه المؤشرات

----------


## saif1743

...............

----------


## محمد البدر

هلابك أخوي سيف ،،،، 
 و الله يقولوا اللي تغلب به العب به .... ( ما فيه شك) 
 المؤشرات اللي انا كتبتها هي أحد الطرق في المضاربة من كتاب (The Master Swing Trader) قد تحتاج الى وقت لتجربتها، كما لا يكفي من وجهة نظري المتوسطات فقط في تحديد الدخول والخروج... لا بد من المؤشرات المرافقة كـ RSA و MACD وغيرهم. 
 والله أعلم

----------


## MAS101

مبروك  سيف ابو علي   :015:   
نظرية سونق رائعه ... يبي لي اتمخمخ عليها  
سهم الكواسر    Mchp     هذا نازل يوم الجمعة و اليوم ارتفع عن نزول يوم الجمعة ...  
سهم الكواسر الثاني Jwn    طبعا هذا من ارتفاع الى ارتفاع اليوم سجل هاي  40.02 $

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم اللي طبقت نظرية الكواسر يوم الاثنثن 3 شركات و هي 
Airt - Deck - Amtd

----------


## saif1743

........

----------


## saif1743

................

----------


## MAS101

مبروك سيف ابو علي
أمس الأربعاء  Mchp  حقق نتيجة حلوه   سجل هاي  26.64 $ يعني بارتفاع اكثر من دولار 
مبروك      :015:

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها شروط نظرية الكواسر يوم أمس الخميس هي ..
Swks  -  Cenx   -sndk

----------


## saif1743

......

----------


## saif1743

..........

----------


## عياد

اخي العزيز سيف مجهود اكثر من رائع ومتابعة رائعة للاسهم تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اعذرني هذا الاسبوع كنت مشغولا جدا اعدك بالمتابعة من الاسبوع القادم بامر الله 
اخوك عياد

----------


## saif1743

الحمد لله   .... اليوم اسهم الكواسر مبدعه ... مضاربه و ان شاء الله تكمل سونق 
انتظروا الاسبوع الجاي Cenx 
مبروك

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها شروط نظرية الكواسر ليوم الجمعة  avid

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها نظرية الكواسر يوم الاثنين  medi

----------


## saif1743

بالنسبة لأسهم الكواسر يوم الثلاثاء ..فلم تنطبق شروط نظرية الكواسر على اي سهم .. خلونا نتابع الأسهم السابقة .. ان شاء الله سوف نراها في ارتفاع قبل نهاية الأسبوع   Avid  -  Medi
طبعا و باقي الأسهم  
موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها نظرية الكواسر ليوم الأربعاء  
drtk  - adnw

----------


## saif1743

>>>>>>>>>

----------


## saif1743

> .. ان شاء الله سوف نراها في ارتفاع قبل نهاية الأسبوع   Avid  -  Medi
> طبعا و باقي الأسهم  
> موفقين ان شاء الله

 
ما شاء الله اليوم AVID   بدع و الجاي اكثر ان شاء الله   :015:   و عقبال MEDI

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها نظرية الكواسر يوم الخميس 
سهم واحد فقط و هو بني ستوك Hec

----------


## saif1743

>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## saif1743

السهم الذي انطبقت عليه شروط نظرية الحواسر هو   btu

----------


## saif1743

لسهم الذي انطبقت عليه نظرية الكواسر ليوم الاثنين هو من النبي ستوك ivga
الأمر الذي لم احبذ ان اذكره هنا .. لأن هذه الأسهم خطيره في التعامل معها ...
و لكن الأمر الذي لم اتوقعه هو ان يرتفع السهم 68% اليوم الثاني ( الثلاثاء ) 
لكن نقول الحمد لله على كل حال و هذا يثبت نجاح جديد للكواسر

----------


## saif1743

..الأسهم التي انطبق عليها نظرية الكواسر يوم الثلاثاء هي
Lin - Leh - Phxi - Swme - Wstl

----------


## saif1743

.................

----------


## saif1743

....................

----------


## saif1743

................

----------


## saif1743

....................

----------


## saif1743

> لسهم الذي انطبقت عليه نظرية الكواسر ليوم الاثنين هو من النبي ستوك ivga
> الأمر الذي لم احبذ ان اذكره هنا .. لأن هذه الأسهم خطيره في التعامل معها ...
> و لكن الأمر الذي لم اتوقعه هو ان يرتفع السهم 68% اليوم الثاني ( الثلاثاء ) 
> لكن نقول الحمد لله على كل حال و هذا يثبت نجاح جديد للكواسر

  
الحمد لله رب العالمين اليوم ( الأربعاء ) السهم حقق نسبة ربح 102%
لا تعتبر هذه المعلومه تشجيع للدخول في اسهم البني ستوك بل هي لإثبات نجاح جديد للكواسر

----------


## saif1743

طبعا السوق أمس فعلا دموي و اقفاله تحت 1890 يعطيه 20 او 30 نقطة نزول 
الله يستر 
لكن مع ذلك هناك ثلاثة اسهم حققت شروط نظرية الكواسر وهي 
Cyh - Hby - Pcln 
الشارتات تشوفوها هــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبق عليها نظرية الكواسر يوم الخميس  
atk - ibtgf - itro  
لسا انا مش مقتنع بأسهم البني ستوك لكن علشان رغبات الشباب كتبتها هنا و على القراء التفهم بأن هذه الأسهم خطر التعامل معها و الله الموفق . 
الشارتات تشوفوها هــــــــنــــــــــا

----------


## saif1743

الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها نظرية الكواسر ليوم الجمعه  bpkr - dhb 
اعتذر عن ارفاق الشارت اليوم لأن برنامج الرسومات لا يعمل لدي في جاهزي الحالي .. و اعدكم بـني سوف ارفقه لكم هذا اليوم ان شاء الله
__________________

----------


## عياد

مازلنا في انتظار المزيد من الكواسر
بس تصدق يابوعلي ان كل مافتح اي تشارت تحس المؤشرات تفتح النفس للشراء يعني فعلا كلها علامات ايجابية جيدة لارتفاع اي سهم
ابوعلي تمنياتي لك بمزيدا من الرفعة والتقدم

----------


## saif1743

اكرر اسفي لأن الجهاز الذي استخدمه الآن لا يستطيع تحميل الشارتات و لكن ان شاء الله يوم الأربعاء مساءا سوف اقوم بتحميل الشارتات كلها من جهازي بالدمام   
سهم الكواسر ليوم الاثنين vnwk

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الأربعاء 
Arxx - Baby - Idnx - Intd - Jh - Macr - Mmpt - Smmx

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الخميس 
ace  -  acla  -  cirt  -  hurc  -  pnrr -  smtx

----------


## saif1743

وبعد مضي شهر على اختبار نظرية الكواسر 
اسمحوا لي ان استعرض نتيجة الاسهم التي اظهرتها هذه النظرية

----------


## saif1743

وهذه تكملة اسهم الكواسر خلال شهر واحد فقط

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الجمعة :  *a - Evol - Javo - Nmss - Rwy - Sap - Stm - Sy*

----------


## saif1743

مبروك عليكم اسهم الكواسر امس كانت مبدعه مع ارتفاع السوق  
السهم الذي انطقت عليه شروط الكواسر ليوم الاثنين هو ppc

----------


## saif1743

مبروك عليكم اسهم الكواسر و خاصة btu - airt - medi - dhb  
لم تنطبق شروط نظرية الكواسر على أي سهم يوم الثلاثاء 
خلونا نتابع اسهم الكواسر السابقة و خاصة A - LIN - AIRT

----------


## saif1743

> مبروك عليكم اسهم الكواسر و خاصة btu - airt - medi - dhb  
> لم تنطبق شروط نظرية الكواسر على أي سهم يوم الثلاثاء 
> خلونا نتابع اسهم الكواسر السابقة و خاصة A - LIN - AIRT

 
الحمد لله الأسهم اليوم بدعت و خاصة 18 % AIRT
بالنسبة لسهم A شكله عليه تجميع حلو و راح نشوف له صولات و جولات ان شاء الله قريب جدا

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الأربعاء   bdsi - brkr - ende - klucq - psem - sisi - trbd
الغريبه ان الفاليوم حقها جدا ضعيف مو عاجبني ابد
ما عدا ende  الشارتات  هـــــنــــــــا

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الخميس  
aspc    -   egmi    -  hcr

----------


## saif1743

طبعا المؤشر ما خلا و لا بقى .... نزل جميع الأسهم و اللي من ضمنها الكواسر و لو ان بعض اسهمنا ارتفعت لكن ارتفاع لا يذكر ... 
الأسهم التي انطبقت عليها نظرية الكواسر يوم الجمعه الدموي ..هههه 
Ntwk - Pjtg

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الاثنين   *blx  -  Sqnm  -  Trst*

----------


## saif1743

السهم الذي انطبقت عليه شروط الكواسر الثلاثاء هو     Jns

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الأربعاء dal

----------


## saif1743

مبروك عليكم سهم dal سهم الكواسر حق أمس مرتفع 11 % 41 سنت 
اسهم الكواسر ليوم الخميس هي 
cck - msev - ppdi

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الجمعه هي : 
atr - Cbd - Faro - Gvhr - Odfl - Png - Sdix - Vyst

----------


## saif1743

هذه اسهم الكواسر ليوم الجمعة  21/1/2005

----------


## waseem

trid روعه يابو علي ولو ينصاد من 17.2-17.5 ممتاز .

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الخميس

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الاثنين  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الخميس :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الجمعة:

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الخميس :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الأربعاء 23/2:

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الخميس 24/2:

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الخميس :

----------


## waseem

بو علي لو تخلي الموضوع بشكل شهري اشوفه اسهل للمتابعه .

----------


## reeem

مشكور اخوي سيف على هالنظريه الحلوه 
بس ياريت تشرح لي وللمشاركين  متى يتم الشراه في هذه الاسهم ومتى يكون البيع او الهدف 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## saif1743

هلا اختي ريم ....  على عيني و راسي  ...بس  انا مخليها للمهتمين  و المستفيدين  ... يعني مو حلو كل شي بارد و جاهز  ... لازم نخلي شوي تحدي شخصي بين العضو و السهم ... يعني خلي الشخص يحس انه هو من كان له اكبر العمل في عملية الشراء و البيع بتحليل السهم التحليل الصح ..
موفقه يارب ... 
سهم يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الاثنين  :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الخميس :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## kingofthstocks

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الخميس :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الخميس :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الخميس :

----------


## عياد

حمدلله على سلامتك يابو علي مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الخميس :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الاثنين  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الخميس :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم النظرية التي انطبقت عليها الشروط يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الاثنين :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الثلاثاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الأربعاء

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الخميس

----------


## saif1743

سهم يوم الجمعة  ..... و بصراحة هذا السهم طلع عندي في اربعة فلاتر ثانية  ....

----------


## saif1743

سهم يوم الاثنين  
qtww

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الجمعة

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يو م الا ثنين  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر  ليوم الأربعاء  :

----------


## saif1743

lmtd + + + +

----------


## saif1743

أسف انشغلت شوي  ...  نعود من جديد الى اسهم النظرية  ... 
سهم يوم الثلاثاء

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الجمعة :

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الأربعاء : adza

----------


## saif1743

سهم الكواسر ليوم الخميس :    apd

----------


## saif1743

سهم يوم الاثنين  :

----------


## saif1743

ما شاء الله  على cl    ماشي تمام 
اسهم يوم الأربعاء  :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الخميس :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم  الثلاثاء  mmc

----------


## saif1743

اسهم يوم الأربعاء :

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الثلاثاء  19/7/2005 
wmi

----------


## saif1743

HMB

----------


## saif1743

ما شاء الله عليك يا الكوثر  .... ما زلت ثابتة و بقوة  مثلك مثل الكواسر ان شاء الله ... ( معلش يا شباب اسمحوا لي ان اخاطبها لأنها ربحتني الكثير الكثير بإذن الله ) ...ههههههههههههههه  
النتيجة بعد 3 أيام

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم  الثلاثاء  9-8-2005

----------


## saif1743

kg

----------


## saif1743

ما شاء الله عليك يالكواسر  ... 
etm  صار له يومين   و مع ان السوق  أحمر أمس و اليوم السوق يلعب  إلا أن السهم 
طاير  و الحمد لله   الهاي 34.63 $   الى الآن  ..  يعني خلال يومين فقط اكثر من دولار  
الحمد لله  
خلونا نشوف  kg   ايضا    ما شاء الله اليوم  مسوي 7%   الحمد لله   
الهاي  12.92 $   ما شاء الله  تبارك الله 
مبروك للجميع

----------


## سالم

مبروووووووووووووووك للجميع

----------


## saif1743

INTV

----------


## saif1743

SLAB

----------


## saif1743

el

----------


## saif1743

اسهم الكواسر ليوم الجمعة

----------


## saif1743

ener

----------


## البروكر

السلام عليكم
السموحه توني جديد في الاسهم الامريكيه
اخوي ممكن اعرف اي موقع تستخدم فيه هذا الفلتر
واسم الموقع بالانجليزي    
وبارك الله فيك اخوي على النظريه الروعه

----------


## saif1743

مرحبا اخي العزيز  .... 
البرنامج هو ستوك شارت  .. بس لابد ان تكون مشترك معاهم  ... 
موفق يارب

----------


## saif1743

boom

----------


## saif1743

casy

----------


## saif1743



----------

